# Best deal in town for landscaping supplies delivered...



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

so I've been doing a whole schwack of projects outside my place this spring and I ordered 3 yards of 3/4 crushed rock to be delivered to my driveway. Came the next day and they gave me extra for no charge. It was by far the lowest price for delivered landscaping & construction materials I have found anywhere (basically paid for the materials at the price what other landscaping companies charge per yard and got it delivered for a very reasonable fee). Other places charge $90 or more whether you order one yard or four yards. The owner's name is Mike, his cell number is 604-374-4557 and his company is Do It All Trucking Ltd.

Here's his CL ad:

Blacktop/Asphalt;Service 3/4 Crush,Gravel,Sand Supply&Delivery


----------

